# List of Strange Laws



## DaveDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

http://doncasterhaikupoet.blog.co.uk/2006/12/30/a_long_list_of_strange_laws~1494065


----------



## Magik (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously lads where do ya find this stuff!?!?!?


----------



## Nero (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the beastiality laws they crack me up!!!. California has some good necrophilia laws that wiill make ya crap yourself.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

cooli said:


> Seriously lads where do ya find this stuff!?!?!?


It came from across the pond in England. Next door to you.

I was searching for reptile laws and found it.


----------



## Magik (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahahah some of them are brilliant my favorite has to be the elephant!!


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 11, 2008)

Some of those really make me wonder.... do people REALLY write these in the law books?


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2008)

I think the people that made those goofy laws knew their terms were up just nobody decided to reform them


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

I think most of those laws were written many, many years ago.


----------

